
Show IH: Keys.run – Scalable Key-Value API for Caching - theo31
https://keys.run/
======
orliesaurus
There's a typo on the Homepage: Bruxels ? Would be cool to see a chart of
speed vs competitors too, what ya think!? That would show me why I should use
this over, say like, Firebase.

